# Solved: Excel Macro Select Last Row



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

I know this should be very simple, but for some reason I cannot recall how to select last row in Excel.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

I believe I have figured it out.


```
With ActiveSheet
        LastRow = .Cells(.Rows.Count, "A").End(xlUp).Row + 1
    Range("A" & LastRow2).Select
    End With
```


----------



## turbodante (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey cman,

you could use this (for the last row)

```
Cells(Application.Rows.Count, 1).End(xlUp).Select
```
 or this one for the one below the last

```
Cells(Application.Rows.Count, 1).End(xlUp).Offset(1, 0).Select
```


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks turbodante.


----------

